
Jamison vs. McClendon: Order Granting Qualified Immunity - js2
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/7014630-Jamison-v-McClendon.html
======
js2
A court decision that opines on qualified immunity, with references to Star
Wars and TikTok. A long but worthy read. Just one excerpt:

> I have told this story today because of its obvious parallels with § 1983.
> In both situations, judges took a Reconstruction-era statute designed to
> protect people from the government, added in some “legalistic argle-bargle,”
> and turned the statute on its head to protect the government from the
> people. We read § 1983 against a background of robust immunity instead of
> the background of a robust Seventh Amendment. Then we added one judge-made
> barrier after another. Every hour we spend in a § 1981 case trying to parse
> “temporal proximity” is a distraction from the point of the statute: to
> determine if there was unlawful discrimination. Just as every hour we spend
> in a § 1983 case asking if the law was “clearly established” or “beyond
> debate” is one where we lose sight of why Congress enacted this law those
> many years ago: to hold state actors accountable for violating federally
> protected rights.

